# tuning help



## extreme750 (Jun 22, 2009)

I just purchased an 2008 Renegade 800 completely stock and I'm ready to start extracting some more power, So far I have purchased the 09 intake and air box, PC3 and a HMF full system swamp series which comes in monday, I should have everything installed by tuesday night and need to know if anyone knows a reputable tuner in the New Jersey tri state area?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

The closet one I know of is North Carolina...lol. I'm in Tennessee and that is further, so that don't help you much either. I will see if I can find someone for you.


----------



## extreme750 (Jun 22, 2009)

yes I was supposed to be going to see Mr RPM in north carolina next week for a BBK and bunch of other work but uncle sam said I made too much money for all the hard work I put in and taxed me some more so now I'm stuck with the stuff I had ordered and going to put the BBK off till the end of the summer.


----------



## extreme750 (Jun 22, 2009)

so I just want to find a tuner local to me so I could have some fun this summer.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

What kinda motor was you wanting to build? The Can-Am motors are not hard to do. I would check with AMR before I would spend any money with Mr. RPM. His Can Am motors are just unreal. I tuned two 960 AMR Can Am motors and It was just outta this world with power.


----------



## extreme750 (Jun 22, 2009)

i had a guy selling a brand new motor built by AMR, but I couldn't find no backround on AMR or anyone who had motors built by AMR, but pretty much it consited of an 840 kit with complete rebuild of the bottom end and a full ported and polished head work with flow test, cams and retainers and springs and all for $3k


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

AMR is one of the best v-twin builders in the country, Glenn's customer service is second to none, you would have no worries with one of his motors.. I have one of his 840's and it's a beast.. 3k is a good price, I spent a little more than that on mine, it was built from the bottom up also, new crank and rods, the works.. And like Boot said his canned ham motors are STRONG !!!


----------



## extreme750 (Jun 22, 2009)

right now the toy fund is empty till uncle sam is taken care of, just want to enjoy what I have now till i save some more money


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

unkle sam is a mean s.o.b. and always gets what he wants or else and i hear nothing but good about amr


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

The AMR motors for the Can-Ams are best built IMO. AMR is a sponsor on here as well...no saying that cause he is....but I think you would be more impressed with his work. You can email Glenn and he answer anything you need. You use to see more Mr.RPM Can Am builds at the races....now you see more AMR's it seems like. Especially last year and this year. Glenn is a True Engine Builder. His 916 & 960 kits are just unreal. I have only rode one of his 840's and it was wicked. I have only tuned his 960's so far...but will be tuning one of his 840's in about a month and along with two of his 916 kits.


----------



## extreme750 (Jun 22, 2009)

Ill definitely keep him in mind when I decide to do my build. I don't race but dam sure like the bragging rights of saying my quad is faster.


----------



## extreme750 (Jun 22, 2009)

any luck on any tuners in the NJ area for the power commander 3, I put all my stuff on and my machine is running like crap.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

You know I ask a few of the other guys that tune and they didn't know of anyone. I even looked around on the web and couldn't find any either. What size motor did you decide on? I can probably get you a map for it. I mean it wouldn't be custom tune but will probably be closer than anything else. Will just need to know the size, Cams, Airfilter, Pipe.


----------



## extreme750 (Jun 22, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> You know I ask a few of the other guys that tune and they didn't know of anyone. I even looked around on the web and couldn't find any either. What size motor did you decide on? I can probably get you a map for it. I mean it wouldn't be custom tune but will probably be closer than anything else. Will just need to know the size, Cams, Airfilter, Pipe.


I didn't do anything to the motor, I just did bolt on's such as the 2009 intake manifold and filter, HMF swamp series full system and PC3.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

extreme750 said:


> I didn't do anything to the motor, I just did bolt on's such as the 2009 intake manifold and filter, HMF swamp series full system and PC3.



ok...give me a few days and I might be able to get you map for yours right now. It will get you pretty close.


----------



## extreme750 (Jun 22, 2009)

But how do I get the map in the PC3? I also have that screen that dyno jet sells so is it posible of down loading the map to that and then to the bike


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

extreme750 said:


> But how do I get the map in the PC3? I also have that screen that dyno jet sells so is it posible of down loading the map to that and then to the bike


You have to have the PC3 software on your laptop. Your pc should have came with a CD to install it. YOu can go to there site and get it as well. You hook the cable that came with it from your laptop to the PC once you pull the map up on the software screen just click sent map. If you need too I can pm you my number...easier to explain it...lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

A friend of mine just purchased a 650 Outlander and is running 28" Laws on it. What is the hot set up for the clutching on the Can -Ams?


----------

